# Aquavitro?



## cheshire319 (Feb 28, 2012)

I was in my lfs yesterday and noticed they had this line of products from SeaChem specifically for FW planted tanks.

Website

I was wondering if anyone here had any experience with any of this line? I have been hunting for a good fertilizer for my plants and have long been envious of the company's reef products. They aren't as pricey as I was expecting either. Too good to be true? Inquiring minds are curious!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The need to use all those forms of ferts is largely dictated by how much light you have. A higher powered light drives the plant to need more. I am not against using them per se, but am against it if it is too cost prohibitive.

A few will come on here and tell you about liquid ferts, but ALL of them a pretty expensive when 99% is water. An average bottle of it cost around $12 and may last 3-4 months or so. 

Look at this product Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Dry Fertilizers, Dry Fertilizers, , , Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Macro Micro Nutrient Mix, Macro Micro Nutrient Mix, The same $12, but you do the mixing with water and it potentially last you 3-4yrs. The mix has EVERYTHING your plants will EVER need. People with high-tech tanks (CO2, high light, etc) are using this same mixture. There is absolutely NO reason why anyone can't use it in place of ANY liquid fert on the market today and it will be better for your plants (has micro/macro nutrients) and you won't keep throwing your money away.


----------

